# OT We have had a miracle!!!!



## irishmist (Jul 26, 2005)

As some of you know my husband was given a year or so to live.

We had a doctor's visit today and great news!

Last November my husbands ejection rate ( this gauges how much blood iskept and pumped out of the ventricle) was 8 %. As of today itis 53%. A normal healthy heart's rate is 55%. TheDoctor is at a loss as to why this is happening, as the heart does notregenerate. He has never had a case like this before andtherefore has nothing to gauge Michael by.He will have tocontinue on with his meds and keep the defibrulator for the rest of hislife. A very small sacrifice!

We have been told, that this could change down the road. But for now, it is the miracle we had been hoping for!

:groupparty:

Susan


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG ... there couldnt be any better news to heartoday!! Im so excited for youand icant imagine howhappy the both of you are!! Congrats on the awesome news!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh wow.....that is awesome....

I'm wondering if some of your "antics" have helped your husbandsomehow...like chasing the bunnies...well...never mind...I won't bringit up here.....

Anyway - I am going to keep praying for y'all! This is awesome - I'm so happy!

Peg


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 26, 2005)

That's WONDERFUL news!

Congrats!

:groupparty:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats incredible!!! Wonderful news!! Thanks for passing this along!!! :angel:


----------



## onnie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm so pleased for you i can just imagine how happy you must be feeling'best wishes to all of you:clap::kiss:


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

What wonderful news!!!

Jen


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG What wonderful news!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2005)

It's good to hear goodnews. I didn't know aboutyourhusband. So glad things are better for him.

Rainbows!


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 26, 2005)

:groupparty::ele:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2005)

That is really wonderful, Susan. 

I'm so happy for you and yours.

Laura


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm very happy for you!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 26, 2005)

What AWESOME news! We needed to hear something like that on a day like this one! 

~Amy


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 26, 2005)

Wonderful I'm so pleased for you both


----------



## Shuu (Jul 26, 2005)

What a fighter. Spectacular news!


----------



## CMiska (Jul 26, 2005)

:groupparty:Irish that is so great to hear. Congrats


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 26, 2005)

Yay!!!!:groupparty::groupparty:


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2005)

What wonderful news! I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Zee (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh what good news ! I'm so happy for you and your husband!!!

~Zara


----------



##  (Jul 26, 2005)

Irish Mist : Iremeber so well when you firstcame to the boards Afraid , Frustrated ,Fearing the worst , You askedfor Prayers and of course theywere sent , For somestrange reason this board is oneof Hope ,Love, trustand Friendship. As ourPrayers continue for all whoneed them We as aunit seem to blend and bond together asa tightly woven cloth .The Cloth has no boardersIt has no end . Werehere for you and the prayerscontinue .

I am So pleased to hearYour Sweet Husband is on themend to beat such odds istruely a miricle , IFor oneam Very Pleased You thoughtto Share it with Us .Thank You My Friend .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Susan, what wonderful news, i know you toldme you moved to the States because your husband was ill but I did notrealize he was that ill.

Maybe it's living with you and all your little Bunnies. Whocouldn't feel good watching our little rascals do all those specialthings for us.

Hugs &amp; Kisses to all your family

Soooska


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2005)

I am so thrilled for you guys -- what wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!

May you spend many, many more happy and healthy years together urplepansy:



Pam


----------



## naturestee (Jul 26, 2005)

That's amazing news! I'm so happy for you!

:groupparty:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 26, 2005)

What incredible news!! Congratulations!

Rose


----------



## irishmist (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you all so much!

If it wasn't for this board, bringing out the laughter and some tears, I do not think I would have been able to keep my sanity.

This is a true safe house.

I let my husband read this and his reply was, "They don't even know me!"

I told them they don't have to know you, it's just who they are.

When the Lord made Bunny people, he gave them the best of everything!

Susan


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 27, 2005)

Irish Mist , 

So happy for you! I think my sister might understand what you've gonethrough---My brother-in-law went through open heart surgery 4 yearsago, and made it through o.k., thank God.....We sure prayed alot ;before , during, and after!

Thank you for sharing thiswith everyone. I'll be praying for you both .

Kadish Tolesa :rose:


----------



## Saffy (Jul 27, 2005)

The most happy news I've heard in a long time ... xx You must be so thankful ! (hug)


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 27, 2005)

This is just wonderful!! I couldn't be happierfor you, your husband and family. I think Miracle is just the rightword. Prayers and good thoughts are continuing.&lt;&lt;hugs&gt;&gt;

Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 27, 2005)

What wonderful news!


----------



## bluebird (Jul 27, 2005)

It sounds like a miracle.wounderful news.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Definitely a miracle!

As Buck Jones would say, "Good things happen to good people, too."



-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Jul 27, 2005)

Wonderful news!!

Prayers and good thoughts sent your way ray:

~Jim


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 27, 2005)

Irishmist (Susan),

In a world that sometimes seems to have so much heartbreak and sadness,you and your husband are a reminder that miracles do exist. What anincredible thing to have happen...and how beautiful that you shared itwith everyone here! This truly isa story of hope, enduranceand love. I am so elated for you both!! May this wonderful blessingcontinue to shine, and may your husband embrace his health to thefullest.

Thank you so much for sharing this...such a beautiful story...

~Di

:hug:


----------

